# عبارت ولكنها ليست كأى عبارات فهى عبارات حزينه



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2009)

*عبارات حزينه تجعلك تفكر ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟*
*
- أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها..*​*
-أن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده..

-أن تحصي عدد انتكاساتك فيعجزك العد..

-أن تتمنى عودة زمان جميل انتهى..

-أن تتذكر إنساناً عزيزاً رحل بلا عودة..

-أن تكتشف أن لا أحد حولك سواك..

-أن تنادي بصوت مرتفع فلا يصل صوتك..

-أن تشعر بالظلم وتعجز عن الانتصار لنفسك..

-أن تبدأ تتنازل عن أشياء تحتاج إليها باسم الحب..

-أن تضطر إلى تغيير بعض مبادئك لتساير الحياة..

-أن تضطر يوماً إلى القيام بدور لا يناسبك..

-أن تضع أجمل مالديك تحت قدميك كي ترتفع عالياً وتصل إلى القمة..

-أن تتظاهر بما ليس في داخلك كي تحافظ على بقاء صورتك جميلة..

-أن تصافح بحرارة يداً تدرك مدى تلوثها..

-أن تبتسم في وجه إنسان تتمنى أن تبصق في وجهه وتمضي..

-أن تعاشر أناساً فرضت عليك الحياة وجودهم في محيطك..

-أن تغمض عينيك على حلم جميل وتستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم..

-أن ترى الأشياء حولك تتلوث وتتألم بصمت..

-أن تقف عاجزاً عن الإحساس بشعور جميل يتضخم به قلب أحدهـم تجاهك..

-أن تكتشف أنك تمثل شطراً عظيماً من خارطة أحلام إنسان ما.. وتدرك خذلانك المسبق له..

-أن تمد يدك لانتشال أحدهم فيسحبك لإغراقك معه..

-أن تشعر بأنك خسرت أشياء كثيرة لم يعد عمرك يسمح باسترجاعها..

-أن تلتقي شخصاً شاطرك نفسك يوماً فتكتشف أن مشاغل الحياة قد غيــبتك عن ذاكـــرته تماماً..

-أن تمر عليك لحظة تتمنى التخلص فيها من ذاكرتك..

-أن تجلس مع نفسك فلا تجدها..

-أن يتغير الذين من حولك فجأة.. وبلا مقدمات تؤهلك نفسياً لتقبل الأمر.. على أن تطرح بأستفساراتك 
فيصعقونك بإجاباتهم..

-أن تفني نصف عمرك بزراعة الورد في طريقهم.. وتفني نصف عمرك الآخر لتجنى أشواكهم التي زرعوها 
في طريقك..

-أن تكتشف بعد الأوان أنك مدرج لديهم في قائمة الأغبياء..

-أن تلوح مودعاً لأشياء لا تتمنى توديعها يوماً..

-أن تبكي سراً.. فقط لأن أحدهم أقنعك يوماً بأن البكاء نوع من أنواع الضعف الإنساني .....

/
\
/
\

مما اعجبنى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

> -أن تعاشر أناساً فرضت عليك الحياة وجودهم في محيطك..


 
فعلا يا مينا 
عبارات من اشد عبارات الحزن 
حصل معايا الموضوع ده السنه اللى قبل اللى فاتت 
بس نشكر ربنا 
انا دلوقتى فى مكان افضل 
ميررررررسى ليك يا مينا على الموضوع والعبارات 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (29 أغسطس 2009)

بجد موضوووووووع جميييييييييل اوووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *-أن تغمض عينيك على حلم جميل وتستيقظ على وهـم مؤلم..
> 
> 
> -أن تفني نصف عمرك بزراعة الورد في طريقهم.. وتفني نصف عمرك الآخر لتجنى أشواكهم التي زرعوها
> ...



كلمات حزينه جدااااااااااااااااااا بس رائعه
ميرسى ليك مينا​


----------



## Mary Gergees (30 أغسطس 2009)

*بجد بجد 
ميرررررررررررسى يا مينا
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فعلا يا مينا
> عبارات من اشد عبارات الحزن
> حصل معايا الموضوع ده السنه اللى قبل اللى فاتت
> بس نشكر ربنا
> ...




نورت يمعلم


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2010)

*
شكرا جدا 

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> -أن تلوح مودعاً لأشياء لا تتمنى توديعها يوماً..
> *





*كلام مؤثر جدااا

شكرا ليك مينا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مينا ابن ربنا (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ده


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 أغسطس 2010)

متالق من يومك


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2010)

*جامد اوووووووووووى 
عبارات قوية جداا
ميرسى يا مينا​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 أغسطس 2010)

> *-أن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده..​*



*من أصعبهم !! 

شكراااااا يا كيوبيد على العبارات 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## happy angel (17 أغسطس 2010)

> *-أن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده..
> -أن تلتقي شخصاً شاطرك نفسك يوماً فتكتشف أن مشاغل الحياة قد غيــبتك عن ذاكـــرته تماماً..
> أن تمر عليك لحظة تتمنى التخلص فيها من ذاكرتك..
> -أن تجلس مع نفسك فلا تجدها..*​


*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب 
كلمات حزنيه لكن معانها جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

